# GEL TO GET GOATS IN HEAT?



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

I HAVE BEEN TOLD THERE IS SOME TYPE OF GEL THAT YOU PUT ON THE VAGINA TO GET THEM IN HEAT I HAVE A BOER DOE THAT DOES NOT WANT TO GET IN HEAT IF THERE IS SOUCH A THING CAN I PLEASE GET THE NAME AND WHERE CAN I FIND IT THANK'S


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I never heard of that...... :scratch:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also have not heard of this. There is a shot that can be given to bring them into heat though. I don't know much about it so can't help ya there. :shrug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I've heard of something called Lutylase. That's supposed to being does into heat, but I've never used it -- I dont even know if it's a gel or a shot. Maybe someone who has used it will post more about it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lutylase is a injection and I believe is RX only. It does bring them into heat. Never heard of anything topical.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, it's injection...and I think Logan is right...RX only.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Never heard of the gel. Unless it Is Verimix that needs applied to a sponge and inserted deep in the vagina with a string tied to it for removal.
I believe the preferred method is now the CIDR. Controlled Intravaginal Drug Release devices for synchronizing Does for AI. It takes 14 days
I have never tried to induce heat in meat goats since I have non-seasonal breeders.Buy I have studied AI and personally know breeders that do not own a buck. I would like to try that some day. How would you like 4 or 5 hundred kids born on the same day? Fascinating stuff.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Lutalyse will not always make a doe come in heat and be ready to breed. Sometimes using the lute will cause her to go into heat, but she will not ovulate, thus making it pointless to breed. 

I have never heard of any gel used to bring a doe in heat. You can breed does out of season by CIDR's/PG600. I actually plan on using them this fall to get all the does breeding at the same time to kid at the same time. We hand breed and I want them kidding in groups because I work. So I can't be home all the time to wait them out. CIDR's are inserted in the does and removed 21 days later. PG600 is suppose to be given at day 19. The breeder I spoke to about this, that's used this method for more than a few years said she puts the CIDR's in, at 19 days she gives the PG600 at 2.5cc then pulls the CIDR at day 21.

I used the CIDR/PG600 last fall to breed two does to outside bucks, however this year I'll be using the CIDR's for everyone to get them bred in groups.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

When you guys say kid "at the same time" would I be right in assuming that you just mean due at the same time and so more likely to kid together? Isn't aberration in the length of gestation for each doe and thus the actual day of kidding basically unavoidable? Just wanted to clarify..
M.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I induce all of my goats to kid, so when I say at the same time, I do mean, they kid on the same day. Had it set one year I had 3 does kidding in one day. Lot of work but I really liked getting it done and over with at once.


----------

